# أجزاء المحرك الرئيسية.



## رامز شوقي (19 يونيو 2007)

*أجزاء المحرك الرئيسية

* 
<LI dir=rtl>تركيب المحرك 
عمل المحرك ذو الأسطوانة الواحدة 

<LI dir=rtl>الطرق التي يشتغل على أساسها المحرك 
وظيفة الأجزاء الأساسية لمحرك الاحتراق الداخلي 


*يتركب المحرك من أجزاء ثابتة وأخرى متحركة :* 
*(أ‌)* *أجزاء المحرك الثابتة :-*
*1-* *جسم الاسطوانات. *
*2-* *غطاء الاسطوانات. *
*3-* *علبة المرفق ( كرتير الزيت ).*
*(ب‌)* *أجزاء المحرك المتحركة :- *
*1-* *المكبس.*
*2-* *ذراع التوصيل .*
*3- عمود المرفق.*
*4-* *عمود الكامات .*
*5-* *الصمامات .*


*شرح مبسط لعمل المحرك ذو الأسطوانة الواحدة :* 
*يتكون المحرك ذو اسطوانة واحدة من اسطوانة يتحرك بداخلها مكبس وتتحول حركته المستقيمة المترددة إلي حركة دائرية بواسطة عمود يسمى عامود المرفق ويتصل المكبس بعمود المرفق بذراع يسمى ذراع التوصيل ويدخل مخلوط الوقود إلى الاسطوانة من صمام يسمى صمام الدخول أو التغذية ويخرج المخلوط*
*بعد اشتعاله من صمام يسمى صمام العادم ويوجد فى أعلى الاسطوانة شمعة كهربائية (بوجيه) لإشعال مخلوط البنزين والهواء (الشحنة) وتغطى الاسطوانة من أعلى بغطاء يسمى غطاء الاسطوانة ويربط اسفل الاسطوانة علبة يوضع بها زيت التزييت تسمى علبة المرفق أو صندوق المرفق أو كرتير الزيت.*

*الطرق التي يشتغل على أساسها المحرك:*
*1-* *الإسطوانة Cylinder*
*2-* *غطاء الاسطوانة Cylinder Head*
*3- المكبس Piston*
*4-* *ذراع التوصيل  Connecting Rod*
*5- عمود المرفق (الكرنك) Crank Shaft *
*6-* *صمام الدخول*
*7-* *صمام العادم Exhaust Valve*
*8-* *ياي الصمام Valve Spring*
*9-* *عامود الكامات Cam Shaft*
*10-* *الكامة Cam*
*11-* *التابع (التاكية)*
*12-* *شمعة الاشتعال (البوجية) Spark Plug*
*13-* *علبة المرفق (كرتير الزيت) Crankcase*
*14-* *فتحة دخول الشحنة*
*15-* *فتحة خروج العادم*




_*أعلى الصفحة*_ 
*شرح مبسط لوظيفة الأجزاء الأساسية لمحرك الاحتراق الداخلي :*
1- *الاسطوانة Cylinder :*
*هي الجزء الرئيسي للمحرك وهى التي تملئ بمخلوط من الهواء و الوقود (فى حالة المحركات المبخرة) الذي يحترق بداخلها للحصول على الطاقة الحرارية التي تتحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية عن طريق تحرك المكبس داخل الاسطوانة نتيجة للضغط العالي الذي يصاحب اشتعال الوقود. *


*2-*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-VARIANT: normal"><FONT size=3> <SPAN lang=ar-sa>


----------



## ريمون عدلي (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي المهندس رامز شوقي شرح مبسط وجميل وي واضح الف شكر
ممكن تنزل الصور مره اخري علشان ما نزلت كويس


----------



## مدحت58 (19 يونيو 2007)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية.


----------



## محمد خليف (21 يونيو 2007)

أرجو أعطائى معلومات عن ظبط تاكيهات الموتوسيكل


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

ياخى الرجاء ان تقول ان الموضوع منقول لانى حطة فى منتدى شبكة كتاب العرب 


بس مفيش مانع من استفادة الجميع من الموضوع


----------

